# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  How can I post photos on this site?

## ben_marko

Do I have to use third-party hosting?

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Do I have to use third-party hosting?


Yes or tapatalk

----------


## dr del

We do offer image hosting space on the site but it is quite a limited in terms of file size etc - click on the "gallery" button just under the main page banner.

----------


## richardhind1972

I always use Tapatalk to upload photos

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## gunkle

this might help. https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...-Post-Pictures I use the third party way sometimes but with my google photos account.

----------

